# www.chill.ie



## Yoltan (11 May 2009)

Just got a quote online with this crowd. Cheapest was with Allianz for E488. Allianz themselves quoted me E444 online. Bloody rip off!!


----------



## Daffodil (11 May 2009)

Quote for what - car/house/health/mortgage protection/parts of your body???????????????????


----------



## foxylady (11 May 2009)

I got my car insurance from these last year and they were bar far the best value around for me at the time


----------



## Gunship (11 May 2009)

Yoltan said:


> Just got a quote online with this crowd. Cheapest was with Allianz for E488. Allianz themselves quoted me E444 online. Bloody rip off!!


 
What rip off, Chill.ie are a Broker offering the Allianz Product, Allianz are the Insurer selling direct to the public, , in the event you have a problem, you can contact a broker and avail of advice, try getting that from a bored call centre staff member, who only want to get you off the phone, so explain how Chill.ie are attempting to rip you off,


----------



## Towger (11 May 2009)

More examples:

Full Comp, 1.4L, Dublin, Class 1, Low Mileage, Spouse as named driver, Full NCD, Full Licences etc.

www.bestquote.ie - Just over €300 - Includes Bonus protection, other quotes were just step back. Don't know who with, but will find out!

www.123.ie - Travelers  €398 / Zurich €418 including their €40 Admin charge. Phoned and no budge, last year they knocked off well over €100 for the price of a call.

Zurich (own website) - €362.

Hibernian/AVIVA (own website)- €397. Includes discount for having house with them!

[broken link removed] - Still waiting for quote!! 

www.chill.ie - €325 but when I selected it only had an Immob it went up to almost €415.!

No connection with any appart from being a customer.


----------



## callybags (11 May 2009)

Yoltan said:


> Just got a quote online with this crowd. Cheapest was with Allianz for E488. Allianz themselves quoted me E444 online. Bloody rip off!!


 
It's only a rip-off if you paid it, and then it's your fault for allowing yourself be ripped off.


----------



## Ed054 (29 Sep 2009)

patrick3326 said:


> Chill.ie charge a €50 fee on all policies and recieve 20% from the insurance company same with brokers if they get a bigger comission from an insurance company they will move all their customers to it go direct or compare at quoteclub.ie/easyquote.ie they tell you which company is the cheapest you can then go to that company direct (easyquote.ie are a broker and do charge a fee)


 

Seems a very sweeping statement regarding comission.

Perhaps you can prove this point.

I never heard of a broker getting 20% on motor insurance


----------



## ailbhe (30 Sep 2009)

patrick3326 said:


> Chill.ie charge a €50 fee on all policies and recieve 20% from the insurance company same with brokers if they get a bigger comission from an insurance company they will move all their customers to it go direct or compare at quoteclub.ie/easyquote.ie they tell you which company is the cheapest you can then go to that company direct (easyquote.ie are a broker and do charge a fee)


 

You are aware that brokers have a legal obligation to place their clients with the most competitive company on a like for like basis?
Or are you talking about a tied agent who is only dealing with a certain company?

Have also never heard of 20% for a private motor commission. Between 5 and 10 is usual.


----------

